# improving upon an Alex Alx 298 wheelset



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

I had my Specialized Allez bike for about a year. It is a 2006 allez elite double. The Bike came with Alex alx 298 wheels. I have looked online to find their price but have been unsuccessful. 20 front/24 rear spoke count

I don't know anything about the wheels so i have decided to upgrade them and maybe for a more comfortable seat.

What is the best wheelset for under 400 dollars. I am small, and do not weigh very much.
Junior rider 5"2 120lbs and riding more than 175 miles a week 
If this helps: Im pretty good on climbing but lack on flat and descents.

Thanks in advance.

Please post any ideas and why.

I don't know anything about building wheels a complete wheel would be preferable.


----------



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

Also, if any body knows where i can look up on my current wheelset i like to know


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alex (AClass) wheels are a Chinese wheel company that makes a lot of OEM product. They are decent wheels, but tend to be fairly heavy. The ALX 298's are probably OEM (original equipment) but are likely similar to these ALX 320's. 

For under $400, you could easily get a Ultegra hub/28 DT Revolution spoked/Mavic Open Pro set up with 2x pattern and alloy nipples. It should come in at around 1630g (w/o skewers) for your wheelset. This will be a durable and very serviceable wheelset for someone your size.


----------



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

This morning i went to the lbs and weighed my front wheel. It came in around 1300 g and the rear around 1700 so almost double some other wheelsets. They are semi aero.

I was looking for only one wheelset for racing and training. He recomended mavic askiums or brontrager race lites. which are both semi aero. If i wanted to spend more money he recommneded the ksyrium sl because they are vey durable.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd still recommend a hand built wheel over either the Askiums (nice wheelset, but really not that light) or the Race Lites (hate paired spokes, offers zero advantages and plenty of disadvantages).

But if I had to pick between the two, go with the Askiums...even though they'll weigh a half pound more than the hand built wheels I recommended.


----------



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

I never built or seen anybody build any wheels--except wheel building on youtube.
Who would i ask for help if i ever had any trouble.

you said 298 are "OEM" they were not even listed on the a class website

I might have said this earlier--i am a junior rider weight 118. So many disadvantages that some wheels have to heavier riders have do not really apply to me.

Also, are the rims you recomended semi-aero?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

flarefire said:


> This morning i went to the lbs and weighed my front wheel. It came in around 1300 g and the rear around 1700 so almost double some other wheelsets. They are semi aero.
> 
> I was looking for only one wheelset for racing and training. He recomended mavic askiums or brontrager race lites. which are both semi aero. If i wanted to spend more money he recommneded the ksyrium sl because they are vey durable.


Did you remember to:
-take out the QR skewer
-remove the cassette
remove tire/tube/rimstrip

Before weighing?



Get a pair of nice handbuilts. 

You CANNOT beat the dollar for dollar value of a well-built set of handbuilts over boutique wheels. Cannot. The Bontragers & other boutiqe wheels etc have proprietary spokes that are expensive and can be _very_ hard to get--and gawd forbid a spoke breaking--if one does you have to walk home as there is NO WAY to true them enough to fit between your brake calipers...much less you seat/chain stays.

Besides, aero rims really don't start giving any kind of meaningful advantage until you're well over 40mm rim depth vs. a well-built 32-3cross OP/Ultegra handbuilt set of wheels anyways.


I _doubt_ that you'll be able to find _*anything*_ as _stiff_ and strong and as consistent in tension (over the long term) as a well-built set of handbuilts at even $600-700 (for a SET) unless you strike a miracle clearance sale.


----------



## flarefire (Jun 6, 2008)

IF i buy a the parts of a wheel-- What would i do.
Ask the store that i did not buy the wheels from to make the wheels. Or learn to make them my self. Ask somebody else to help true them?

I watched wheelbuilding on youtube-- from biketube.com
is it harder than they he makes it seem?


----------

